# Anyone Fancy A Challenge?



## PhilW

*Anyone Fancy A Challenge? Now with pics.*

Ive got a passat thats rough as, just coming up to 230,000 miles and is in need of some loving.

Ive got a load of products that im wiling to give up, (menz etc..) along with some cash to sort it out?

I can get some pics up if you want.

Oh, and its an estate as well. lol. 

Phil.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

location phil , might be a nice job for a weekender


----------



## petemattw

Sounds wonderful!

If you've read my post "frustrated" your challenge sounds just like what i'm looking for!!!

I'm a hobbyist not a professional and so will not accept money but would happily do it with a mix of your products and my own, i enjoy the satisfaction of a job well done. 

Can you send/post pics?


----------



## mattjonescardiff

I'd be interested to see pics. I bet the car will go through some clay with 230k under her belt!


----------



## Ti22

Where are you buddy?


----------



## PhilW

Sorry, got a little ahead of myself there. Ill get some pics this weekend as its seriously dirty at the moment. 

Based in South Wales, Rhondda.


----------



## Glossmax

Should be fun. Looking forward to those photos.
Try and get some good ones of the swirls (I think I'm probably being kind using the word Swirl)


----------



## RS_rob

phil you bufty lol


----------



## cosmo

I would'nt mind saying it aint going to be as bad as you would expect


----------



## TANNERS

any pics:wave:


----------



## billybob9351

always willing to take on a decent challenge for a bacon sani and deisel what colour is it ?


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Still no photos Phil?


----------



## Eddy

this could be interesting...


----------



## PhilW

Im so sorry all, i completely forgot about this thread, and about petes offer.

Ideally i need someone with space in the dry to do it or help do it.

Ill take some pics this week and post up for you all. 

This is the car in question tho..


----------



## mattjonescardiff

It doesn't look too bad from that distance!


----------



## Bigpow

i dont think the garage owner wants you to park there lol


----------



## Carr20VT

Did you get it sorted after Phil??


----------



## PhilW

Carr20VT said:


> Did you get it sorted after Phil??


Ive not actually, and have been meaning to do it as well.

You fancy a challege garry?


----------



## Leemack

Come on Phil - We need to see a write up


----------



## PhilW

I'll get some pics tonight when i get home, its been a while since ive done anything or been involved in anything to do with detailing tbh.


----------



## justina3

these sw-cc people get everywhere


----------



## PhilW

justina3 said:


> these sw-cc people get everywhere


lol. Let me guess you might be then... 

Pics taken today in the sunlight, will upload tomorrow.


----------



## Carr20VT

PhilW said:


> Ive not actually, and have been meaning to do it as well.
> 
> You fancy a challege garry?


Yep!!

We've been talking about this too long now 

Give us a couple of weeks and we'll arrange a date :argie: :detailer:


----------



## PhilW

Sounds good to me, but in the meantime ill get some pics up on this thread so people know what its like.

Cheers.


----------



## PhilW

Pics uploading now.


----------



## PhilW




----------



## PhilW




----------



## Clb Ltd

needs a bit of work :buffer:


----------



## Ti22

Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Those wings have seen some serious abuse. Combination of mechanical car washes plus a few bushes?


----------



## Ti22

Looks like the old 'nearside in hedge/bush/shrubbery to avoid getting hit by oncoming car in narrow lane' damage!


----------



## PhilW

Yeah i think its a classic bush injury. Soooo many jokes there. lol.

Garry you still want to tackle this? haha.


----------

